# SP 101 2.25" Bobbed DAO vs 3" DA/SA



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

He's got Ruger revolver fever. ..just picked up a GP100/4.2" two wks ago after having sold off my gun collection a yr or so ago. Yep, starting on that 2nd collection. ..more interested in shooters rather than collectors this x around though. ..wasn't really planning on getting the 100. ..was more interested in the Spfld Armory XD, XDm or XDs in something like a 4" or 4.5," Ruger SP101/3" or a S & W 67, 38 spcl. ..but saw the 100 @ a range I visited, fired a few rds thru her & what can I say. She's mine now. But she kinda wants a little brother. I have no immediate plans for CC, but who knows how I'll feel about it later on. ..just wandering which would be more practical--& like I say, maybe one day the little guy will be my CC piece--the snubby or the longer one. Here's a pic of my 1st purchase after having sold my original collection.


----------

